# Here's the newest addition



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've had this girl for about a month now, after being tricked by a pet store, and here she is! This was when I only had her for a week or two, so her colors changed a bit, and when she was in a much smaller container. Her name is Berry......


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just had to save her from that teeny cup, I'm amazed at how her colors became so much brighter since I got her.


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

A slightly better quality photo would help me see it but she looks pretty nice from what i can tell


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a really great camera....


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

I understand. I've seen way worse


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe this is a bit better?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

ugg, not the best, but it shows her colors more


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

How did the store trick you? The second pic is far better, she's beautiful!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, they tricked my grandma, who I live with. My grandma wanted me to have another fish, and the store told my grandma males and females would be okay together. Of course the male started to pick on her, so I separated them and kept Berry in a maybe 2-3 quart bowl. Now about a month later I've got them both in a divided 10g tank.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

You know how those store owners just practically force you to take at least one betta every time you go.  

That last pic is a good one. She is very pretty! So blue.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, and thank you, I just took the pic. 5 minutes ago, so it's the newest picture of her!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, plus I hate seeing those beautiful fish in those little cups, it's horrible.


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

A very beautiful fish. glad you got it.


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

The blue is really stunning


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dukie, she looks just like my new girl, Blue Bonnet!!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

that was sweet of your grandma to bring you a fish pet. My grandma told me to get mine a friend, too... so i came home with another 3 gallon tank and Bluey and when she saw it she said "I should have kept my mouth shut."

Berry... such a cute name for a fishy.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awww...how cute! I bet she's sure glad to be out of that cup too


----------

